# Westman Atelier



## Alysse011 (Sep 21, 2018)

I ordered a couple things from Gucci Westman’s new line and wanted to share. 

Westman Atelier was released exclusively to Barney’s, but it looks like it is now also available at Violet Grey. She released a foundation, highlighter stick, tinted cream highlight, cream blushes in stock form, and a powder bronzer. The foundation range currently is not very large and only comes in neutral and yellow tones. She apparently has plans to expand the foundation range and color cosmetics this fall. 

I purchased two shades of the foundation (III and IV) as well as the tinted highlighter (it comes in one shade - Peau de Peche) from Barney’s since they currently have a gift bag event. 

Swatches: 



Top to bottom: III, IV, Peau de Peche Super Loaded Tinted Highlight 



Same order here

The packaging of these three items is wonderful. Very on point for a high end line. 




The foundation cap is magnetic and the entire thing has a great weight to it. 




Peau de Peche. I love this packaging. It also has a great weight and it just looks beautiful



The compact and the two foundation sticks. The compact came in a really nice leather feeling pouch. Obviously it’s not leather. But it’s much nicer than the usual felt pouches. 



I am going to apply everything and report back! I feel like this line, though small, has been very well thought out and shows quite a bit of attention to detail. If that translate into product performance then I’ll be thrilled


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the pics. Please keep us updated on your impressions.  I ordered the foundation awhile ago from Barney’s but had to return because it was too dark for me. It does have alcohol in it which irritates the heck out of my rosacea (not sure why she included it because she talks alot about rosacea) but it’s way down on the ingredient list so I’ll maybe still give it a try in a lighter shade if and when one becomes available. Here's the ingredient list:

CAPRYLIC/CAPRIC TRIGLYCERIDE
ISONONYL ISONONANOATE
ISODECYL NEOPENTANOATE
DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE
MICROCRYSTALLINE WAX 
SQUALANE
POLYETHYLENE
VP/HEXADECENE COPOLYMER
SYNTHETIC WAX
DISTEARDIMONIUM HECTORITE
HYDROGENATED POLYISOBUTENE
SILICA
NYLON-12
CAMELLIA OLEIFERA SEED OIL
HYDROGENATED COCONUT OIL
PHYTOSPHINGOSINE
BUTYL STEARATE
ISOSTEARYL ALCOHOL
ALCOHOL
WATER (AQUA)
PENTAERYTHRITYL TETRA-DI-t-BUTYL            HYDROXYHYDROCINNAMATE
BUTYLENE/ETHYLENE/STYRENE COPOLYMER
ETHYLENE/PROPYLENE/STYRENE COPOLYMER
MICA
DIBUTYL LAUROYL GLUTAMIDE
RUBUS IDAEUS LEAF CELL CULTURE
TIN OXIDE
May Contain:
TITANIUM DIOXIDE CI 77891
IRON OXIDES CI 77491
IRON OXIDES CI 77492
IRON OXIDES CI 77499


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 24, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks for all the pics. Please keep us updated on your impressions.  I ordered the foundation awhile ago from Barney’s but had to return because it was too dark for me. It does have alcohol in it which irritates the heck out of my rosacea (not sure why she included it because she talks alot about rosacea) but it’s way down on the ingredient list so I’ll maybe still give it a try in a lighter shade if and when one becomes available. Here's the ingredient list:
> 
> CAPRYLIC/CAPRIC TRIGLYCERIDE
> ISONONYL ISONONANOATE
> ...


I was confused about the inclusion of alcohol too. She apparently went out of her way to not include silicones due to rosacea, so you would think that she wouldn’t have wanted alcohol in the formula either.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 24, 2018)

I wore the foundation and Peau de Peche Friday, Saturday, and I am wearing it today. So far I have no regrets and am really enjoying everything. 

I can be sensitive to alcohol, but typically only when it is high on the ingredient list. I obviously haven’t been wearing the foundation over a prolonged amount of time, but so far I haven’t experienced any irritation, redness, or sensitivity. My skin also feels good when I remove my makeup at night. I love the finish of the foundation. It’s incredibly skin-like with a hint of dew. I almost always set with a loose powder, only very selectively on small areas though. I’ve done that each time with this foundation and it holds up well. It also plays well with cream and powder products on top. One of the things that impresses me most about this is that it doesn’t settle into my smile lines. At all. Friday I was having a really awful skin day (dry, flaky, breakouts, redness), and this performed nicely. I definitely needed concealer over the two large blemishes, but the foundation evened my redness out and did not catch on or emphasize any of the dry and flaky areas of my face.  I admittedly don’t have a pore “problem”, but I think it’s worth mentioning that this foundation hasn’t settled into or emphasized my pores. 

As as far as Peau de Peche - I LOVE it. When I wore it Friday, I wore it all over my cheek, and that wasn’t my best decision. It didn’t look bad, but it did kind of highlight larger pores on the cheek and it felt a little tacky all day (it was also extremely humid here Friday and I was outside quite a bit). I’ve since worn this somewhat liberally just on my cheekbone and that’s how I prefer it. It gives a really pretty color and glow. Not a statement making glow...more natural. Which is apparently what Gucci Westman is about (and that is reflected in both products from my experience). When I wear this just on my cheekbone vs all over the cheek it does dry down and does not remain tacky. I’ve used fingers, beauty blender, and brush to apply this and all work equally well. I was kind of second guessing my decision to purchase this right after I hit the button because I wasn’t totally sure what to do with it, but I’m really pleased that I did buy it now.

I will update if I have any more thoughts or if anything changes!

ETA: Coverage of this foundation is light to medium. I don’t see it being good for someone with extremely oily skin or someone who wants full coverage.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 24, 2018)

.....


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great @Alysse011! Thanks for all the info. I hope it continues to work for you!


----------

